# Dealer programming update, now IFTTT is gone



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

colinquack said:


> I don't see how to get a destination from my contacts in the new app the way I can with the old BMW remote app. I've allowed it to access my contacts but I can't see where it does


I don't see it either. Maybe another "feature" that hasn't actually been released yet?


----------



## vexingv (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm trying the USB connection and on Android there are no apps like on iOS. I do see what you mean that destinations can be selected via the connected drive interface in iDrive. But I'm definitely sending it via cellular wireless destinations are arriving as messages.


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

vexingv said:


> I'm trying the USB connection and on Android there are no apps like on iOS. I do see what you mean that destinations can be selected via the connected drive interface in iDrive. But I'm definitely sending it via cellular wireless destinations are arriving as messages.


I sent a few to my car earlier, haven't been out to the parking garage yet to see if it got them. Will report back this evening after my drive home from work.


----------



## thunder550 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well I'll be damned, my messages actually came through.


----------



## vexingv (Dec 26, 2015)

Now I wonder if the old app can send locations...


----------



## vexingv (Dec 26, 2015)

vexingv said:


> Now I wonder if the old app can send locations...


i tried the old remote app on Android to send a location and it worked as well.


----------

